
Ask HN: Suggestion on a service to manage user, pricing, plans - chinchang
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/post/-KxWZHkqParqIphQWygq
======
lukevdp
There are a few platforms for this sort of thing.

Chargify, Recurly, Chargebee.

I was in the same position as you 4 months ago and was looking for a solution.
I looked at a lot of solutions but typically there were two problems. 1) did
not have the integration I needed or was not flexible enough that I could
build it and 2) they are all quite expensive. The billing is % based billing
so if you have even a couple hundred clients the cost is very expensive.

I ended up building a billing system in house which will pay for itself in
about 6 months compared to the systems above. The system I built integrates
with ezidebit for payments and also supports payments by invoice, and also
integrates into our accounting system Xero. I can easily add new payment
methods if we need to change in the future. It has items to be able to manage
plans and also usage based billing.

If you have any questions, I'm happy to help, feel free to email me
lukevdp@gmail.com

